# Sara Moulton



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Is it just me? I find Sara Moulton extremely sexy. She's arguably the second sexiest woman alive. My wife is first. 

Kuan


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Errr...I wouldn't know Kuan. :lol: :lol:


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I think it's just you.:look:


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Yup, just you! :talk:


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Sorry Kaun....

I think it's just you my friend,although beauty is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Kuan, I can't say I agree with you (for my money, the 2 tied for sexiest are Lena Horne and Sophia Loren -- STILL!!!), but you are not the first guy I've heard say that he thinks Sara is really sexy. Maybe it has something to do with admiring her for her brain and competence, as well as her looks and perkiness? Haven't ever met you wife, but in Sara you've shown good taste.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

you need to stop heading the soccer ball and start kicking it more!


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

Who is Sara Moulton?


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

She's on Food Network, she has long blonde hair she usually ties back and she's kinda the wholesome cheerful type. She has a show called Sara's Secrets and maybe another one (it seems all the chefs on Food Network have more than one show now). She doesn't do anything for me...but I guess if you like that type she'll do it for ya 
She is also exec chef for Gourmet magazine.
Ohh I found a pic..here ya go
http://www.foodtv.com/foodtv/show/0,6525,SS,00.html


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Cooking Live is her other show.......Shes also a CIA grad

I kinda like her....but I wouldnt know if shes sexy or not. 

Shes more of the girl next door.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Hey kuan , whats to say but beauty is in the eye of the beholder .
So my next question is when was your last eye exam ? Ha , just kidding . But realy she does remind me of my mom cooking in the kitchen when I was a kid . A question for you ? Were you attracted to schoolteachers and librarians ? Sorry but I just got back from Las Vegas and the poolside memories resemble some beauties , but sweet Sarah , well there goes this picture in my head of mom again . sorry dude . Your friend in food , Doug........


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Actually, Brenda Hitchins comes to mind.....


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

HAHA!! Yes, my friend in food! I DID have a crush on my grade school math teacher  No librarians though. I like Sara for her poise, the way she handles herself, her smarts, the way she just exudes confidence. She seems very self assured and needs no affirmation (unlike some other food network chefs). She seems so sincere in her love for food. No flashy ingredient pairing, no whiz-bang fireworks, just good honest cooking. 

Kuan


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Kuan, guess you shoulda defined 'sexy' in your first post!

"I like Sara for her poise, the way she handles herself, her smarts, the way she just exudes confidence. She seems very self assured and needs no affirmation (unlike some other food network chefs). She seems so sincere in her love for food. No flashy ingredient pairing, no whiz-bang fireworks, just good honest cooking"

I love Sara for all those above qualities, too, but it doesn't define my idea of 'sexy'! 

That said, I like what she's done to boost the self-confidence of home cooks, and show them there's really no 'mystery' to the art of food! Like another famous TV personality says, 'It ain't rocket science!"


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I always found her to be quite short! Intelligent? Quite so.
When Gordon Elliot stopped by her set during his show the contrast between the 2 of them, he's like 6'7" she's like 4'nothing
was like watching a circus sideshow. He just absolutely dwarfed her. Totally entertaining. Not unlike Todd Brownings *"Freaks"*


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Hey! She's not short! She's petite. Especially since she's exactly the same height as I. :lol: And everyone, with the exception of basketball players, would look short next to Gordon Elliot.....that man is HUGE!


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

Just how tall is she? I'm only five feet tall and it's good to see shorties who have made it in the business...


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I think she started at about 5'10" and with all the pounding in the kitchens over the years, well 5'1"-5'2"

Sorry, my back yard thermometer reads 113, I think my sun tea ran away, I don't see it, Friday :beer: :beer: :beer: :smoking:


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

I thought she said she was 5 foot 2.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I am in love with Sara Moulton!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Panini!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

So open your eyes and see wht you "be holdin"


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

My hubby shares your opinion of her, he loves her hands in particular. But he makes more remarks about Martha over all.

And no, I'm not joking....he really does like looking at Martha. Then again, there aren't too many confident women he doesn't find sexy.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

And I'm in love with Emeril.

NOT!


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Oh, Momo - Emeril?! What about Tyler Florence, that fine example of a Southern gentleman?!!!


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

I like Sara 'cause she's a leftie like me.


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

I'm a leftie too!


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

OK Kuan , any more cans of worms you care to open . I just read the M word ( Martha Stewart ) and Im not feeling so well now . Well , there is no accounting for taste I guess . Ill check back with you all after I go see the Doctor . Pray for me ...........................
your friend in food and laughter , Doug


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Emeril???

Tyler???

So only the famous ones get considered 

What about us poor folk who never have a camera in our wake 

(Kidding)


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

I agree with Marm....Tyler Florence is a hunk.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Tyler Florence hunk? hmmm.. I guess. You shoulda seen Martha in her younger days... she was quite the babe with long flowing hair and all 

Kuan


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Kuan,

She (Martha) was once upon a time, the Breck (shampoo) Girl!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Oh! She WAS?!? I thought those were supermodels and stuff. Anyway, figures  A lot of the gay guys in the FOH used to love her. MMmmmmmmMMMMarthaaa... hehe.

Kuan


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Martha Stewart was a ...(gasp) *MODEL*!  Where's my bottle of smelling salts...I think I need to sit down. And here I thought she was just an ex stockbroker. Oh my!


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Just to get back to objectifying men for a moment,  Tyler's nice-looking, but young men definitely have their limitations. Personally, I think Jacques is pretty sexy. What could be better than an experienced Frenchman who wastes nothing?


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

An experienced American man who uses everything!


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Well I guess it really is all in the eye of the beholder.  Im almost 25 (next month) so to me Tyler Florence is a hunk. Jacques just reminds me a little of ....ahem....granpa. Which is weird cause I also think Sean Connery is a hunk. 


Edit: Pierce Bronsan is darn goodlooking too.  Maybe I just have a thing for James Bond.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Oh dear, here we go. Well, I'm 51 and "hunk" to me suggests some impenetrable lump of building material (or food, as in "gimme a hunk of that bread.") Really attractive men, IMO, are a little more "porous," (no, not leaky) and can absorb (appreciate) a greater range of people and experiences. In other words, hunks seem awfully one-dimensional to me. A nice body isn't the only turn-on in the world. And in my world, it's pretty far down the list. Jacques--and men like him (like my husband  )--are attractive because they are curious, kind, intelligent, and more sensual than any three young hunks!
Now, before you all get on your high horses, let me add that young chefs MUST be the exception. Their passion for food shifts their focus from their abs to their fingers, noses and taste-buds. So they already have an advantage over the guys who'd rather look in the mirror than in the face of someone who swoons over their lasagna.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Aww..I know what you mean  Tyler Florence was more like my little girls dad....total eye candy. My hubby now is more like the guy you described above and I can sure agree with you that he's much more attractive.  I did learn that there is more to a guy than his good looks and out of this world physique.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Which Jacques are you talking about Phoebe?


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

You mean it's not Jacques Pepin??


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

There may be more than one chef named Jacques, but there is only one "Jacques": Pepin, of course!


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

OK , now for us guys . I think the sexiest cook out there is 
Sandra Bullock . I know shes got to be able to cook with those looks . Of course thats just my opinion .


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Sandra bullock is nice. Shes looks like the only approchable star in Hollywood. I love all her movies.


Ok...I guess Im a fan.


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Even Speed 2, Shawty?


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Ok I guess I'm the weird one. I have 3 hollywood faves. Meryl Streep, Vivica Fox and Sade. Sure Streep's old enough to be my mom (i'm 27) and I'm married. But so what..........


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I'm with you Jeff, I love Meryl Streep. What a wonderful actress. It's just too bad when you are over 40 Hollywood seems to think you stop to exist.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

No..not Speed 2! Ok...Ill rephrase that to "most" of her movies. She's one of the few modern actors that I like. Im more of a Turner Classic person. You know.....Cary Grant, Humphrey Bogart, The Clooney Sisters, Sophia Loren.......... (Can't remember the name of that movie where she was on a house boat as a nanny  ) Bing Crosby, frank sinatra and a bunch of other people.

I even like Charlston Heston...although I did get a good laugh when he parted the red sea and there was that shiny new rolex on his wrist.  :lol:

Edit: My grandma thought that was blasphemous.  Very religious woman but I tried to explain that it was only a movie so god wasn't gonna punish him for the watch.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

The girl , The girl . Uh oh , sounds like a fantasy island .
Sandra rocks , my 2 cents .


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

It's _The twain, The twain!_ I meant _The Plane, The Plane_, silly!


----------

